# 1850pt 4 Player Team 40K Tournament - 26th & 27th April 2014 Plymouth, UK



## jams

Hi Guys,

Just a quick one to let you know about an upcoming 40k team tournament being held at the Giant's Lair, Plymouth at the end of April

Basic premise is as follows:


2-day event taking place on 26th & 27th of April

£130 per team (£32.50 each) and includes a cooked lunch on both days

1850pt army per player

each player has to have a primary detachment from a different codex

armies don't need to be fully painted but minimum of 3 colours and based

deadline for payment and list submission is 4th April


There's prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd & best painted at the end of the weekend.

Full details are in the attached tournament pack. Any other questions can be put directly to the T.O at [email protected]

More information can be found here: http://www.thegiantslair.co.uk/gl_forum/showthread.php?tid=1178


----------

